# Umut GUMUSKAYA IAPLC2014 Rank 310 Hermitage



## umut gümüşkaya (25 Nov 2014)

Details coming soon.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## umut gümüşkaya (25 Nov 2014)

GAPLC 2014 Rank 24

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25 Nov 2014)

Looks really good. You know, a video would be perfect.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Nov 2014)

That's really cool.  A fallen tree over the path.  Makes a nice change from all the perfect pathways we see.  Congrats


----------



## Tonytony (25 Nov 2014)

Thats cool man..I went back in the forest of my chilhood..thank you!

I wonder how you stick those woods?..are they regular branches you can find in a forest?


----------



## umut gümüşkaya (25 Nov 2014)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show39.html
All details can be seen link above.
Thank you all, pine branches were picked up from forest, i tried to choose regular branches and these were placed into the substrat and between the rocks. The only small tree is dried bonsai is used as well.


----------



## sanj (25 Nov 2014)

Really very nice Umut.


----------



## Joost (27 Nov 2014)

Amazing scape, nice!


----------



## Brian Murphy (30 Nov 2014)

umut gümüşkaya said:


> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show39.html
> All details can be seen link above.
> Thank you all, *pine *branches were picked up from forest, i tried to choose regular branches and these were placed into the substrat and between the rocks. The only small tree is dried bonsai is used as well.



I thought pine was a no no due to sap being released?


----------



## umut gümüşkaya (30 Nov 2014)

They were completely dried and free resin so there is no problem to apply.
Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PedroB (2 Dec 2014)

Is this inspired by The Hermitage in Scotland?


----------



## umut gümüşkaya (2 Dec 2014)

I have ever not heard and seen before there it is inspired by my imaginations. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

